# Brood in a bucket from removal-temperature?



## oldspice (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm also curious how much tending capped brood needs... I imagine it's hard to really know but guessing some bee brain knows.


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

How hot is it? If it is below 85 you likely have dead brood.


----------



## oldspice (Aug 20, 2016)

Anyone else have insight ?


----------

